# Haunted Radio (06/07/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are kicking off the month of June with news on Halloween Horror Nights, The Shining, The Conjuring, The Crooked Man, NECA, Friday The 13th, Beetlejuice, and more!!

Then, we review a classic episode of The Twilight Zone, and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a horror pop song, and then we give you our list of the top ten dolls in horror. All of this and more on the June 7 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

